# plantar fasciitis



## kiwifruit (29 Jan 2020)

For the past nine months or so I got pain on my right heel ( I suspect is plantar fasciitis ). So I decide to see the doc about 3 months ago and he confirm it is plantar fasciitis. He said just message and stretch your arch of your foot if it get worse we might need to inject steroids.☹️ Not keen on steroids. Well the last 6 weeks I am in agony in the morning then it subside by late morning and gets worse by late afternoon and finding difficult to put pressure on my right foot.I have been stretching my arch, massaging with a small massage ball, brought some compress sock for the arch, insoles for the shoes/boots and anti inflammatory gel to put on and not getting any better. Anyone got this problem? Really not keen on steroid injection.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2020)

Have you seen a physio?
I had PF for a while (maybe 6 months) a few years ago, lots of physio, acupuncture. I also had the steroid (it's really nothing to be worried about, it's not like taking them orally, just a bit sore for a few days), but it wouldn't go away. In the end, I had a course of shockwave therapy (5 sessions) done by a physio (through private healthcare insurance). Uncomfortable and a bit weird, seemed to sort the issue. If using the gel, get the 2.32% Voltaren (double strength) apply morn and night.
My PF was compounded by arthritis in the same foot. I also got custom orthotics made


----------



## kiwifruit (29 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Have you seen a physio?
> I had PF for a while (maybe 6 months) a few years ago, lots of physio, acupuncture. I also had the steroid (it's really nothing to be worried about, it's not like taking them orally, just a bit sore for a few days), but it wouldn't go away. In the end, I had a course of shockwave therapy (5 sessions) done by a physio (through private healthcare insurance). Uncomfortable and a bit weird, seemed to sort the issue. If using the gel, get the 2.32% Voltaren (double strength) apply morn and night.
> My PF was compounded by arthritis in the same foot. I also got custom orthotics made


I don’t mind needles, I just don’t like steroids injected in to me. As you suggest I might try acupuncture. I know a acupuncturist who sorted my shoulder out last year.😃


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2020)

I had it in both feet and tried all sorts. I then went to an acupuncturist who stuck needles in my earlobes and left little studs in them. After a week there was a marked difference. After 3 weeks it was gone and has never returned. 

I was a total non believer when it came to acupuncture and went as a last ditch effort.


----------



## Bill Gates (29 Jan 2020)

I had that and it took a few months to go. Hotfoot (pardon the pun) down to Boots and buy an insert for your shoes. The insert is specifically designed for this condition. Use pain killers as necessary and stretch the foot and use ice to reduce the inflammation. Unfortunately it wont disappear overnight but be assured it will eventually go. I still wear the insert some 7 years later when I walk the dogs.

Do you know what caused it?

For me it was that stupid craze of measuring the number of steps you do and competing with others on a web site. These devices are akin to being tagged after released from prison. I threw mine away.

Edit: I see that you have bought inserts for your shoes and hopefully they are specific to your condition. The other thing is rest.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2020)

kiwifruit said:


> I don’t mind needles, I just don’t like steroids injected in to me. As you suggest I might try acupuncture. I know a acupuncturist who sorted my shoulder out last year.😃


Sole of your foot - you can't see the needle


----------



## All uphill (29 Jan 2020)

PF got me in 2016. 

Shoe inserts, better shoes and rest eventually worked for me. I still get aches if I forget the inserts for a few days.

Best wishes!


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Jan 2020)

I got it after a really gentle couch to 5k jogging phase. I have to stretch it every morning and before every ride.
The stretch I use is leg straight, toes up, lift leg until I can feel the thing in my foot stretch.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I got it after a really gentle couch to 5k jogging phase. I have to stretch it every morning and before every ride.
> The stretch I use is leg straight, toes up, lift leg until I can feel the thing in my foot stretch.


Heel hangs off a stair another good one, stretch foot, calf, achilles


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2020)

A good physio will work on your tight calf muscles.
Its excruciating but is often the cause.
Also try calf stretches, stair lift on balls of feet, also feet flat on the floor and leaning forward to a worktop from 2-3 feet away ect so you can feel it pulling on your calf.

Private physio as the Dr route is bollox and takes forever.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

@kiwifruit dont rule out Reflexology. 
I have been told it can be very helpful for this complaint.


----------



## Wobbling (18 Feb 2020)

I stood on a tree root during a cross country and it got worse and worse so went to the physio.Took 6 months and for two of them the cure was as painful as the ailment but never had a problem since.
Apparently a lot of physio is counter intuitive It’s having the confidence between treatments to do the exercises and convince yourself your not making it worse


----------



## kingrollo (18 Feb 2020)

This went away and stayed away when I took up yoga.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2020)

A steroid injection is very local to the affected area. It may or may not work. It's useful in helping break the cycle of pain and inflammation. 

I've had it in my shoulder - worked for a short time, but an injection of anesthetic confirmed I needed surgery. Multiple injections into my back muscles following the broken spine - this worked and took the swelling out. Finally two sets of injections into an 'eye wateringly' not nice place . Wasn't too bad in the end, but relief only short term.

So don't worry if you do require them. Not too painful.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2020)

Injection into heel not too bad (better if ultrasound guided, less digging around, straight into inflamed bit).
However, I also had an injection into the top of foot around arthritic toes. Specialist (ortho surgeon) insisted on doing that in theatre with me sedated as can be extremely painful. 
Shoulders, elbows, knees a walk in park in comparison! 
The local anaesthetic mixed with the steroid helps of course...until it wears off and the steroid flare kicks in


----------

